# A night to remember!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We all play about on quad bikes but I hope that this true story makes a few sit up and take a look around. It only cost me $400 but it could of been much more.

http://michiganhuntingtoday.com/hooksandbullets/index.php/2011/02/22/avoidable-hunting-accidents/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good story Matt, be careful. Quit riding that thing all willy-nilly. I'm glad that you are OK. Did Roberta give you a lump or two?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wont tell you about how I use to chase the bunnies on the way back then!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know how it goes, I own one also. I've been up and down some places that were pretty hairy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

We had a young man here who had the world by the tail. He had lots of money a growing company and a young family and everything going his way. A quad accident left 3 young children, a broken hearted women and a thriving business behind. I think it is all in the cardsandhow you play your hand. Glad to hear your OK but thats a tough way to get permission to dress up your gun. I prefertheflowers and choclate method along with the denile method of No its not new it was in the back of the safe.( KEY is put it in the back of the safe before she sees it and pull it out in front of her..) LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Roberta was cool about it, its difficult to hide from someone Bigdrowdy1 when she catches you coming through the door covered in mud and your rifle case flopping over your shoulder! Even she knows it shouldn't look like that! Remember I could of died you've got to play on that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...I should have died but I am alive. Been there a few times myself. What is amazing is how and when things like this happen. You have been there many time and sure your mind may have been on auto pilot but....you were aware and awake. But wham you were blindsided, caught off guard. Again I know the feeling, and could share my stories but I will releave you of that burden.

Better your gun than your neck, back, head, or arm.

Oh BTW ...those hard cases sure take a beating and keep your guns from damage.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think a hard case would of made any odds Brian. Share your stories I'm sure all would like to hear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Kolpin gun boot on mine that works well, no rain, dust or mud. I did put one of the V type on the front rack to hold my shotgun on short trips down a wash when quail hunting, but would not use it at high speed. My friend had one(bow shooter off the roof friend) and he slammed on the brakes and the gun went flying into the dirt, he scuffed it up pretty bad.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not heard of them I'll have a look. I think the main aim is to stay upright and on the bike and not upside down!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don that is case I use also on my 3 wheeler ( yes I still have a 3 wheeler ). Those cases may not withstand a huge blow but...they do withstand a good blow. Food for thought.

Matt...I did share one under a post I put up under " Goofs " reciently. I will try and post some more or at least another soon. Here is a tease...just emgine being 8 miles off shore from Key Marathon, Florida. Two guys diving for lobsters doing well in about 80 feet of water. Surfaced after depleating air saw the boat about 80 yards away...problem is....we were unaware we were swimming " with " the current. I am here needless to say...but I will save the ending for the " goofs " post.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I look forward to the ending Brian as your here today!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...better than not being here !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mariel boatlift??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Mariel boatlift??


Good one Don !

I was not all that far but not all that close either. I will post the story on goofs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That had to be scary. We just lost 4 NFL players last year out there after they flipped the boat. One of them was th son of a local sportscaster.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember that sad story. They were in the gulf but the seas were bad but not all that bad...thier problem, anchoring off the stern. Never anchor off the stern in rough water or even swells. Bow anchor always.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes you are right, they were trying to dislodge a stuck anchor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I did not remember that was how the tragic event happened. I was thinking they were anchored off the stern when they started fishing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anchors are cheap.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Was it a big boat don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

21ft. google NFL boating accident if you want to read the story. The boat owners father does sports on a local TV channel.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok thank you I'll have a look.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a sad story. You must have lost all hope to take your life jacket off.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that the cool water lowered their body temperature enough that hypothermia set in and when that happens your mind goes crazy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It doesn't really bare thinking about.


----------

